# Could cetirizine affect implantation?



## Calluna

Hello.

I wonder if you can help? I suffer from chronic urticaria and have been taking daily cetirizine to control the itching throughout the entire time that I have been trying to conceive. I try to minimise the dose and can usually manage with half a 10mg tablet per day. I've tried stopping the tablets after one of my IUIs but within a couple of days the itching was unbearable and it was impossible to sleep/work and I suspect my stress hormones were through the roof! 

I understand that histamine plays an important role in embryo implantation and that there are histamine receptors present in both the uterine lining and the blastocyst, but the only concrete research I've found looked at the effect of blocking H2 receptors in rats (which prevented implantation). Cetirizine works on H1 receptors and I've started to wonder whether taking this continually might affect the success of implantation.

Are you aware of any research on the role (if any) of H1 receptors in implantation or any research on antihistamine use in women trying to conceive? And do you know of anything else with a different mode of action that I could safely take whilst trying to conceive that might relieve the itching without interfering with histamine receptors?

Any advice greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Have you discussed with your doctor or fertiltiy specialist?

It probably needs a more indepth search than I can do on here.

Here is what the data sheet says....

''Data on a limited number of exposed pregnancies indicate no adverse effects of cetirizine hydrochloride on pregnancy or on health of foetus/new born child. To date no other relevant epidemiological data are available.
Animal studies do not indicate direct or indirect harmful effects with respect to pregnancy, embryonal/foetal development, parturition or post natal development (see section 5.3). Caution should be exercised when prescribing to pregnant women.''


Sometimes people take steroids for immune issues in TTC with repeated implantation failure or miscarriage and could also control allergic reactions in the rest of your body, but of course it is not without risks and needs your doctor to decide that is a treatment for you and prescribe it.


----------

